# name the deficiency (swords and hygro)



## a1Matt (25 Mar 2008)

Can anyone spot the deficiencies in these pictures...

I know why I have them, it is because I switched from 75W to 10W of lighting and haven't upped my dosing enough to compensate.  I vaguely think it is a macro shortage - nitrates and phosphates, maybe potassium as well, but would appreciate some second opinions.  I know it is good to know all the tank stats so I have put some details at the end of the post.  I also know it could always be CO2 (I don't have a drop checker), but I *think* I am OK there, as my reactor is right next to the plants in question and it is a relatively small tank...

Links to the pics....

http://www.djrollin.co.uk/fish/ukaps/de ... ish250.jpg
http://www.djrollin.co.uk/fish/ukaps/de ... ish251.jpg
http://www.djrollin.co.uk/fish/ukaps/de ... ish253.jpg
http://www.djrollin.co.uk/fish/ukaps/de ... ish254.jpg
http://www.djrollin.co.uk/fish/ukaps/de ... ish255.jpg
http://www.djrollin.co.uk/fish/ukaps/de ... ish256.jpg
http://www.djrollin.co.uk/fish/ukaps/de ... ish258.jpg
http://www.djrollin.co.uk/fish/ukaps/de ... ish260.jpg
http://www.djrollin.co.uk/fish/ukaps/de ... ish261.jpg
http://www.djrollin.co.uk/fish/ukaps/de ... ish262.jpg

The same pics again, inline this time...










































*Tank Stats*

Old Lighting - no signs of deficiencies
3 x 24W T5 Triplus. 

Upgraded to:
3 x 24W T5's (1 Grolux and 2 Osram 880's).

Due to the luminaire shape the light covergae wasn't quite as even across the tank so I plumbed in one of the T8's again.
So I am now running nearly 100W of lighting:
1 x 25W Triplus T8
3 x 24W T5's (1 Grolux and 2 Osram 880's).

*Observations*

When on 75W plants showed no obvious signs of deficiencies.
On 100W I noticed a bit of spot algae, so I doubled my phosphate dosing.
Now 10 days in (ish, I never was good at keeping track of time) my Amazon swords have holes rapidly appearing in them. The leaves in the light have gone a lot lighter and the leaves in shade have gone a lot darker! 

My hygro has also got holes in the older leaves which are disintegrating.

All the other plants are loving it, especially the java ferns which are pearling like good uns   

Other tank stats

*Size*
36" x 20" x 15"
Water column apprx 160l~42US gallons~35UK gallons

*Fertilisation*
*CO2*
Pressurised with Barr venturi style reactor, apprx 1/1.5bps.

*Dry ferts *
Macros and Nicros dosed on alternate days:
	Macros
		0.4 tsp of KH2PO4 (very apprx)
		1 tsp of K2SO4
		1 tsp of KNO3
	Micros
		1tsp of PMDD mix (equal parts: CSM+B,MgSO4,K2SO4,NN03)

1 tsp of MgSO4Â·7H2O (added once a week after water change)


50% water change weekly.
Clean internal power filter monthly.
Remove dead leaves etc from the tnak as and when, but usually weekly.
I'm on top of tank maintenance, so don;t think it is that.
I am happy experimenting with upping my dosing, just thought I'd get some second opinions...


----------



## ceg4048 (25 Mar 2008)

Hi,
    Holes in plants, disintegration normally means not enough carbon. Just add more CO2 and/or review your flow.

Cheers,


----------



## a1Matt (25 Mar 2008)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Holes in plants, disintegration normally means not enough carbon. Just add more CO2 and/or review your flow.
> 
> Cheers,



Thanks   

I am happy with the flow (at least in that area of the tank) so will add more CO2.

Will wait for the weekend before I do it though.  That way I can keep a watchful eye on the fish. In the meantime I will switch off one of the lamps so that the plants get a rest.


----------



## a1Matt (2 Apr 2008)

I thought I would give an update...

The day after my last post I turned one of the lamps off in the tank so I went from 100W back to the 75W (or thereabouts) that I had been running previously.  At the same time I did a 60% WC and trimmed the most affected leaves.  I have had another 60% WC since then and dosed EI every day. 

I am happy to say that the plants are steadily coming back to normal health.

I was going to crank up the CO2 and will still do so, but am going to leave it as is for a few weeks until everything is back to normal before I start monkeying around again!

As per my post in the filtration section I would benefit from an upgraded filter, so that will probably come before I up the CO2 and the lighting level again.


----------

